# me alegro que te gustara esto



## liv1800

¿Seria correcto traducir esta frase como?:
*I am glad that you liked it*

Thanks!


----------



## El Estudiante

Sí. Saludos.


----------



## liv1800

Ok! Many thanks


----------



## VenusEnvy

Solo una sugerencia: I'm glad that you liked _this_.


----------



## El Estudiante

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Solo una sugerencia: I'm that you liked _this_.



Y dónde está el verbo en tu frase?


----------



## VenusEnvy

El Estudiante said:
			
		

> Y dónde está el verbo en tu frase?


je je je je 
I'm silly. Thanks, El Estudiante.


----------



## El Estudiante

Con más de cuatro mil posts, debes de estar "cansada silly"


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola.

Tengo una duda: No se pudo haber dicho "I'm glad you liked it"? Osea, omitiendo la palabra "that".

Saludos.


----------



## El Estudiante

Sí Gustavo, en inglés se puede omitir el "that", pero es mi preferencia no hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Tengo una duda: No se pudo haber dicho "I'm glad you liked it"? Osea, omitiendo la palabra "that".


De acuerdo con El Estudiante. Sí, se puede, y es común omitirlo en el habla coloquial. Pero, es la preferencia mía también quedarlo.


----------



## Gustavoang

Entonces la forma correcta es *si* usarlo.

Eso siempre me ha llamado la atención, pero no se me había ocurrido preguntarlo.

Con razón cuando veía _Reported speech_ nos enseñaban a siempre usarlo, pero cuando hablaba con personas en inglés en conversasiones informales, siempre omitían esa palabra.

Muchas gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## El Estudiante

Hola Gustavo,

Las reglas del uso de "that" son complicadas, y nunca se considera incorrecto usarlo. Pero, a la misma vez, es permisible omitirlo bajo ciertas condiciones. Esta guía de inglés  dice esto sobre la omisión de "that":

*omitting that*. You can omit that in a relative clause when the subject of the clause is different from the word or phrase the clause refers to. Thus, you can say either the book that I was reading or the book I was reading. You can also omit that when it introduces a subordinate clause: I think we should try again. You should not omit that, however, when the subordinate clause begins with an adverbial phrase or anything other than the subject: She said that under no circumstances would she allow us to skip the meeting. The book argues that eventually the housing supply will increase. This last sentence would be ambiguous if that were omitted, since the adverb eventually could then be construed as modifying either argues or will increase.

Saludos


----------



## Gustavoang

Thank you so much, El estudiante.

That link is very useful for me, so I had to add it to my boomarks.  

Regards.


----------



## dominoz

De hecho, también es correcta la otra forma, pero supongo que es más bien una cuestión de estilo, ya que en textos/discursos formales lo normal es incluir el pronombre relativo, mientras en la habla cotidiana es muy común omitirlo, como se ha mencionado arriba.

Otra cosita: "me alegro *de* que te gustara esto"...
¿No sería necesario colocar ahí la preposición "de"? (Siento ser super pedante , pero según he aprendido "me alegro que" podría considerarse un ejemplo de _queísmo_).

PD: Sorry, I've just seen the El Estudiante's message after posting mine!


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, dominoz.

Si se puede colocar la preposición "de", es válido.

Por lo menos a mí, me suena igual decir "me alegro de que te gustara esto" o "me alegro que te gustara esto".

Lo que no sabría decirte es si _gramaticalmente_ se debería colocar u omitir la preposición "de"... Lo que si es cierto es que suenan bastante natural ambas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## dominoz

Gracias por la clarificación, Gustavo.


----------



## Gustavoang

You're welcome


----------



## chucho

Me toca meter la cuchara...*
Me alegro de que te gustara esto

*gustara hace referencia a algo, que puede ser eso, aquello, este, esta, ella, él, etc y esta bien hacer mención, pero generalmente cuando dices "Esto" es por que lo tienes en la mano, y si lo tienes en la mano lo estan viendo (opcional) y no es necesario decirlo...
_
Me alegro que te gustara.
Me alegro de que te gustara.

_Pero para mi es correcto...

Hasta luego mis estimados amigos...


----------



## Gustavoang

chucho said:
			
		

> (...) cuando dices "Esto" es por que lo tienes en la mano, y si lo tienes en la mano lo estan viendo (opcional) y no es necesario decirlo... (...)



That's true.

Es si lo tienes cerca o a la mano.


----------



## Drarnon

_*Bueno, y cual es la necesidad de usar "de"???

Hay veces que lo mas sencillo suena mejor...

Saludos*_


----------



## dominoz

Drarnon said:
			
		

> _*Bueno, y cual es la necesidad de usar "de"???*_
> 
> _*Hay veces que lo mas sencillo suena mejor...*_


Estoy de acuerdo, y realmente prefiero hacer más caso a los hablantes nativos que a cualquier libro/web de gramática, pero según dice en esta página del Instituto Cervantes: cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_010.htm (al pie de la página): "Algunos verbos poseen como régimen la preposición de, por lo que su ausencia o la de cualquier otra preposición también ha de considerarse un error, denominado queísmo", junto con el ejemplo: "Me alegro que hayas podido llegar a tiempo. (Debe decirse: Me alegro de que hayas podido llegar a tiempo)."
Saludos


----------



## Drarnon

_*Si pero ahi existe una razon para usarlo.

Te das cuenta si te te preguntas a ti mismo: "De que te alegras"???[/*_*B]*


----------



## lauranazario

Por el giro que ha tomado este tema, opino que es mejor trasladarlo a Gramática.
LN


----------



## Drarnon

Y con que pregunta entrariamos...


----------



## dominoz

Drarnon said:
			
		

> _*Si pero ahi existe una razon para usarlo.*_*
> 
> Te das cuenta si te te preguntas a ti mismo: "De que te alegras"???[/B]*


*
¿Pero no se podría aplicar lo mismo también a la frase original? *


----------



## Drarnon

Mmmm, muy interesante.

Tal vez como ya he dicho, difiere de pais a pais.


----------



## dominoz

Sí, Drarnon... pues, a ver qué opinan los demás. 
(Por cierto, yo me quedo con "me alegro que" si es lo que dice la mayoría de los hispanohablantes, sólo es que no estaba 100% seguro de si se consideraba 'técnicamente' correcto).
Saludos


----------



## Drarnon

_Especialmente en Venezuela creo que lo dicen asi._


----------



## El Estudiante

Voy a agregar mis dos centavos y decir que aprendí que "me alegro de que" sería correcto en el contexto de la frase original. "Alegrarse de" significa "to be glad about" mientras alegrarse sin "de" significa "to become happy", algo un poco diferente.

Saludos


----------



## jacinta

Estoy casi 99% segura que las personas con quienes hablo dirían: "I'm glad you liked it." Sin "that".


----------



## Gustavoang

Drarnon said:
			
		

> _Especialmente en Venezuela creo que lo dicen asi._


Yo diría que aquí usamos ambas formas indistintamente; incluso yo lo hago.

Leyendo los posts que han escrito al respecto, me ha entrado la duda de si lo correcto sea usar la preposición "de". Pensándolo mejor, me parece que lo correcto debería ser que *si* se le coloque la preposición "de".

Hay frases en las que si es *obligatorio* colocar "de" o escribirla de otra manera, de lo contrario, parecerías tarzán. Por ejemplo:
Me alegro *de* haber llegado temprano.  
Me alegro haber llegado temprano.  
Me alegra haber llegado temprano.   
Te alegras *de* verme aquí tirado  
Te alegras verme aquí tirado.  
Te alegra verme aquí tirado.   

Por otro lado, y como ya hemos mencionado, hay frases en las que es normal omitirla (lo cual no significa que sea correcto). Por ejemplo:
Me alegro que hayas podido ir al concierto.  
Me alegro *de* que hayas podido ir al concierto.   

En resumen:
Me parece que la forma correcta es *si* colocar la preposición "de", sin embargo, en muchísimos casos es bastante común omitirla.

Lo que aún no sé es si esta regla tiene excepciones, porque por ejemplo a mi me suena extraño decir "Me alegra de haber llegado temprano"; yo preferiría decir:
"Me alegra haber llegado temprano", o
"Me alegro de haber llegado temprano".

¿Qué opinan los demás foreros?​
Saludos.

PD: Cuando lleguemos a una conclusión, deberíamos iniciar un nuevo thread para publicarla, de manera que en el futuro otras personas puedan revisarla.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con El Estudiante. Sí, se puede, y es común omitirlo en el habla coloquial. *Pero yo también prefiero dejarlo.* Pero, es la preferencia mía también quedarlo.


 
I hope it helps.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Os digo lo que dice el académico Manuel Seco:

La construcción es alegrarse DE saberlo; alegrarse DE (o CON, o POR) la noticia. Dice que aunque se da por bueno en la lengua coloquial no debe omitirse el de ante infinitivo ni ante que, excepto en el caso de que el sujeto de _alegrar_ sea lo que sigue (en este caso el verbo va necesariamente en 3ª persona). Pone aquí el siguiente ejemplo: _Me alegra que sea así. _Emplearlo en este caso es dequeísmo. Por tanto, es _me alegro de que te gustara esto_. O bien, _me alegra que te gustara esto._


----------



## Fonεtiks

Excelente.

Me alegro de que te gustara esto (reflexivo en primera persona - de qué te alegras?)
Me alegra que te gustara esto (dativo "éso" me alegra - qué te alegra?)

Salutacions


----------



## Mita

... O "me alegr*ó* que te gustara esto", aunque ahí ya estamos en pasado... 

Otra cosita, literalmente:
"Me alegro de que te gustara esto" = I'm glad (that) you liked _this_.
"Me alegro de que te gustara" = I'm glad (that) you liked _it_.

Saludos


----------

